# Navy life???



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (31 May 2005)

hello,
I was just wondering if there was any navy wife/husbands/girlfriends/boyfriend out there that could help answer a few questions. first off does you significant other spend a great deal lof time away from home?? and as well did you get to move with them when they got stationed...and if anyone knows the places that they can be stationed at that would  be great to know?   And as well if you could tellme anything that would be of interest about navy-life that would great...thanks for you time and help Jenn


----------



## Gouki (31 May 2005)

http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/mspa_navy_life/life_profiles_e.asp

This website has given me a lot of insight by reading the profiles of the sailors


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (31 May 2005)

hello, 
Jusr wanted to say thanks fdr the web site...jenn


----------



## Shadow Cat (6 Jun 2005)

Hey if you have any questions about Halifax (one of the major posting for the Navy) let me know.  That is where I currently live and I can tell you I love it.  I will definetly miss it once I am gone.


----------

